# autotrail 2007 model floor delamination



## henry5 (May 7, 2008)

Hi all from nobby & I

Just a thought seeing that autotrail have had our defective from the onset motorhomes at their factory since the end of may. And we have had little use from our enormous investment in the past year. 

We would be quite happy if autotrail would like to take our motorhomes to the N.E.C. SHOW so that they could show off the real calibre of their products. And the sales team could then explain how they treat their loyal customers

This is a follow up to our recent thread under Auto Trail

There are some interesting developments in this saga at present which we will report later/

henry 5


T


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Looking forward to the update.

You have clearly been treated shabbily by AT. I've generally been happy with mine, as I was with the last one but then I haven't had the probs youv'e had. Just lucky I suppose.

That said I've been waiting now for someone to fix the 10 stress fractures on my van. Been waiting since mid june. The outfit who were/are going to do it are just as bad as AT with their broken promises.

Never thought I'd say it but it'll be Swift next time. Load of rubbish it may be but at least they'll fix it!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

averhamdave said:


> Never thought I'd say it but it'll be Swift next time. Load of rubbish it may be but at least they'll fix it!


Isn't Auto-Trail Swift ?

I think "next time" I'd go for a manufacturer that didn't have a catalogue of production and design errors but in my case I already have.

The way things are going there's a good chance things will improve, why, because fixing after delivery is so very expensive that such manufacturers will not survive the coming economic climate.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> Isn't Auto-Trail Swift ?


No, Auto*cruise* is now owned by Swift :wink:

Gerald


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

henry5 said:


> at their factory since the end of may. And we have had little use from our enormous investment in the past year.


Have you politely asked for compensation for your loss ?

Loss of use of the vehicle.
Depreciation.
Roadfund licence.
Insurance.
Increased holiday bills to cover for no MH.

That is not a trivial sum.


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*auto trail*

[quote="averhamdave"[Never thought I'd say it but it'll be Swift next time. Load of rubbish it may be but at least they'll fix it![/quote]
MY LAST VAN WAS A CHEIFTAIN G AND ILL TAKE MY SWIFT ANYDAY.
DAVE


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> hilldweller said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Auto-Trail Swift ?
> ...


Thank you.

I'm getting old and confused. Though I mean well.

Well a nice change for another Brit manufacturer to be causing us grief, why should Swift have all the glory.

Thought of the day - maybe it's time for Swift to take Auto-Trail under it's considerable wing.


----------

